# New "Quick Reply" feature



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I've just added a "quick reply" field at the end of each thread. This hack is still in the testing phase. Please let me know if you have any problems. Thanks!

Chris Blount
Administrator
DBSTalk.Com


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Let's try it out.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey this hack was on my To Do list for later today.

You beat me to it.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Now this has got to be the most useful hack I've ever seen on these boards! Way to go guys! I like it.

See ya
Tony

------
Oops! When I hit the "post this reply" button at the bottom of the page, I got a "runtime error. Object expected at line 338". I clicked to cancel. When I did, it then continued to work and post the message. In case it matters, I'm running MSIE 6.0.2600 on XP

See ya
Tony


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Let's see if it was just a fluke.

----
Nope. Except this time it was "line 403" instead of 338. There is a script error hidden in there somewhere.

I still like the hack.

See ya
Tony


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

test, works ok for me....no errors


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I have heard reports about XP having trouble. I will look into it further. Thanks Tony


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

This is really cool!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh, BTW it works great in IE6 on Windows XP Professional for me! Try getting all the Windows Updates..


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks Mark. That's good to know. I'm going to try using it on my WinXP Home Edition machine to see if it works on that. If this becomes a serious problem, I have another version of the hack to try.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Just trying something to see if I can cause an error (changed some IE settings)


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Nope, I don't have any problem at all. I'd say it may be fixed in one of the Windows updates


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Mark,

One thing that I forgot. Are you able to delete your own posts? I never checked to see if that actually worked for all registered users.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes, I deleted a really stupid one once (I didn't mean to post in the thread I did but in a new one). I will do it again to make sure


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes, I was able to delete a post, but it took away from my post count


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Okay, thanks. I was wondering if that was working.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Working here un XP Professional (And I tried it earlier with Windows 98 and ME)

How about your WebTV Folks, can someone test this out for us?

As far as your post count going down when you delete your post, I find this acceptable as it prevents folks from inflaiting there post counts to gain a better ranking.

Hope you understand Mark.  Besides you post so much, 1 missing one dosent really effect your post count.

BTW Thanks again to everyone visiting DBStalk.COM and have a Happy and Safe Easter Weekend.

Scott


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Works for me w/ 98SE and IE6


> but it took away from my post count


Yeah, thats what happens with VB, besides Godfather is the highest you can go, well for now, at least


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes Scott, I was simply pointing this out so that this would be known in case you guys didn't know. I agree that it's a good idea


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just tried on the same browser Tony is using. Win XP Home IE6.0 2600. Works fine.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

So if it works for me, Chris, and Scott - I think that Tony has serious issues with his XP install. Tony, I'd suggest you go to Windows Update and get all the updates available for your system. Also make sure your security settings allow scripting.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Tony's problem my not be a problem, I have a feeling that when he had his problem is when I was backing up the database, which could hav caused the little glitch he saw.

I am sure if he tried it again it would work fine.

Sorry about that, when we do the database backup it takes only a few seconds.

Scott


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Testing this out.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I got a Internet Explorer error message saying "Object expected". It asks if I want to continue running scripts on this page, I clicked Yes and the post went through anyway. No big deal. Pretty neat feature!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Bowling for Soup... Could you list your OS, Web Browser version, OS Build #, Web Browser Build #, and your security level, and say if you have used Windows Update recently. I want to try and see if I can take a guess at the problem Same for Tony...


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Well guys, I guess I have to live with it. 

Every time I post I get exactly what Soup gets. Each time it says a different line number.

Like I said. It's not a huge deal. But it's there.

See ya
Tony

----
This time it was line 489. Another interesting thing...let's see if it happens again. Anything below the "----" is an edit to the original text. Will it show that I edited the message?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

NO! It didn't.

Interesting. If you post in the "quick reply" screen and then later edit the message, it doesn't register as an edit.

See ya
Tony

----
Line 489 this time.  And this is an edit to the original message


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Same line number twice I just noticed...let's see about this one.

----
Line 558 this time. 

Okay. I did also get the latest updates from MS for all the applications on XP Home.

See ya:hi: 
Tony


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Okay, I've re-written the hack so hopefully it should work with no errors. Also, the sig will now show up and I've fixed the "Editing" bug that Tony pointed out.


----------



## The Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm running a Web Tv Plus box so let's see if it works for me. Lew:hi: ++++++==============================
It looks like it is working ok with my Web TV.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2002)

I'm house sitting this weekend for my brother so I'll let you know how my computer likes it on Monday. Thanks for the effort!

See ya
Tony


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Doh! Forgot to log in! 

The hack works fine on my Brother's computer. Thanks again!

See ya
Tony


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

This is to see if the rewrite works okay for me


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

And it does... But this is one case where one message every 30 secs is a pain...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah, I know, admins are exempt from flood control, but at AVS its a real pain, especially for those who have muliple browser windows open viewing 2 of more different forums. But its for the best. BTW- if you edit a post within 2 minutes of the orginal post it will not say 'edited by yourname'


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I like that part Steve, I really need 3 mins.......hehe
I'm always editing to correct my spelling. :lol:


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

Quick Reply is great!
Good job guys:righton:


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

Quick Reply is great!
Good job guys:righton:


----------

